# Neck Pain



## SammyB57 (Jan 10, 2005)

What are effective ways of reducing, preventing, and eliminating neck pain?


----------



## MJS (Jan 10, 2005)

Make sure that the neck is stretched out fully, just like the rest of the body before doing any grappling.  There are exercises out there that are designed to condition the neck muscles.

Mike


----------



## ARNIS (Mar 3, 2006)

Are you referring to the muscles in your neck and upper back or your windpipe?

At times you may get a  crimped windpipe when practicing headlock escapes or when chokes are applied a little too enthusiatically.  What I did was to avoid any compression on my neck for a week or two and the crimp in my wind pipe went away.

For the neck and shoulders, as stated in other posts, there are exercises around to strengthen the neck.

In Judo, we would warm up the neck by getting all fours an put your head on the mat (as if you are assuming the drop drill position).  We would then roll forward and back on the top of your head to stretch the neck. Go very slowly at first and gently test the limit of your flexibility. As your neck and shoulders become conditioned, you can keep you head down and elevate your hind quarters.  Eventually you will be able to support your weight fully with no support from your hands.  You can also take the exercise further by then walking your body in a circle (like the break dancers).

Hope this helps


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 3, 2006)

Notice the original poster's account is closed.   Hopefully he'll come back and reactivate his account. (most people who you see 'Account closed' haven't been online in awhile and the account becomes deactivated)

~Tess
-MT Assist. Admin


----------

